# Highlander 2



## Steerpike (Sep 9, 2012)

Might be the stupidest movie I've ever seen in my life. At least based on the 45 minutes or so that I watched this evening.


----------



## soulless (Sep 9, 2012)

Agreed, 100%.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 9, 2012)

I still rememebr seeing the trailer for this in the theater. Someone shouted out, "There should have been only one!"


----------



## Mindfire (Sep 9, 2012)

Heh heh. I watched Spoony's review of it, but I haven't actually seen the movie. I'm thinking I might watch it. Right after I get around to watching the original. The sequels look almost so-bad-it's-good. xD


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Sep 9, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> Heh heh. I watched Spoony's review of it, but I haven't actually seen the movie. I'm thinking I might watch it.



Spoony gets it pretty right. It's a really stupid movie and a textbook example of how not to make a sequel. 

_Highlander: The Source_ still seems to be way worse, though. It seriously seems designed to destroy the franchise on purpose. 



> Right after I get around to watching the original. The sequels look almost so-bad-it's-good. xD



Highlander 3 is pretty okay, actually, as long as you don't take it too seriously. It's also a bit stupid, but more in a goofy way and at least it follows basically the same formula as the first movie. 

It feels kinda like they knew by then that they couldn't top the first movie, so they just tried to have fun with it. I think that's how you need to watch it - in a tongue-in-cheek kinda way.


----------



## Endymion (Sep 9, 2012)

One of the worst movies ever made.


----------



## Justme (Sep 9, 2012)

I watched the thing in disgust. It was so bad I was embarrassed to say I watched it.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 9, 2012)

Never seen it (or the rest of the series), and I doubt I will.


----------



## gavintonks (Sep 9, 2012)

considering the franchise they had to actually waste actors time and film on the piece of shixe was beyond me


----------



## Reaver (Sep 9, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Might be the stupidest movie I've ever seen in my life. At least based on the 45 minutes or so that I watched this evening.



I would agree, but the Star Wars prequels were the stupidest movies I ever saw in my life. Highlander 2 runs a close second.


*EDIT* I apologize if my opinion that the Star Wars prequels are the worst movies ever made offends any of the millions of people who think they're great.


----------



## Mindfire (Sep 9, 2012)

Reaver said:


> I would agree, but the Star Wars prequels were the stupidest movies I ever saw in my life. Highlander 2 runs a close second.



Um... not even close. The Star Wars prequels had some degree of internal consistency, coherent plotting, and while it did retcon some of the mythology from the original movies, it still acknowledged them. Highlander 2 is a confused mess that doesn't even know what it's a sequel to. If you compiled everything the Star Wars Prequels did wrong all into one lump, Highlander 2 would still be worse in every way.

For example: the Star Wars prequels don't go out of their way to point out their own plot holes. Highlander 2 does.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Sep 9, 2012)

Reaver said:


> I would agree, but the Star Wars prequels were the stupidest movies I ever saw in my life. Highlander 2 runs a close second.



...Okay, I had my suspicions, now I _know _you're trolling on purpose.


----------



## Reaver (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah I'm trolling because I dont like the Star Wars prequels. You figured me out.


----------



## Reaver (Sep 9, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> Um... not even close. .



 How do you know what the stupidest movie I ever saw is? Pretty sure I'm stating my opinion here.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Sep 9, 2012)

I will say this: As much as people hated The Phantom Menace, I have yet to see anyone outright refuse to aknowledge that it exists. 

Highlander 2 had that effect on fans. It wasn't just bad, it was so jarringly bad and made so little sense that people refused to accept it on principle.


----------



## Mindfire (Sep 9, 2012)

Anders Ã„mting said:


> I will say this: As much as people hated The Phantom Menace, I have yet to see anyone outright refuse to aknowledge that it exists.
> 
> Highlander 2 had that effect on fans. It wasn't just bad, it was so jarringly bad and made so little sense that people refused to accept it on principle.



And what's more, there are people out there who enjoyed, even loved the Phantom Menace. Who received it with open arms and because of it, went on to see the other (and better) Star Wars films. People like me for instance. _Nobody_ likes Highlander 2.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 9, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> And what's more, there are people out there who enjoyed, even loved the Phantom Menace. Who received it with open arms and because of it, went on to see the other (and better) Star Wars films. People like me for instance. _Nobody_ likes Highlander 2.



I like Highlander 2, even though I've never seen it, because of conversations like this.


----------



## Mindfire (Sep 9, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I like Highlander 2, even though I've never seen it, because of conversations like this.



The _only _reason you like Highlander 2 is because you've never seen it.


----------



## Penpilot (Sep 10, 2012)

True or not, this is what I heard. The director of Highlander 2 wanted to make a dystopian, cyberpunkish, future film but didn't get that gig, so he just subverted a Highlander 2 and forced it into that mould. That's why the film is such a WTF divergence from the first. 

If you think about it if you remove all the Highlander stuff it'd be your typical b-rated sci-fi film from the '80s. But as is, it was sooo stupid.


----------



## wildink (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm a huge Highlander fan and I have to agree that it was stupid.  When I watched it I wasn't sure at first if I was watching the right film.  It made me think of Halloween 3 which had nothing to do with Micheal Meyers.


----------

